# buying new gps.



## walleye50

going to buy a new gps, the one i have now i think might be toast, still doing more trouble shooting on it.question i have is the one i have now has the external antenna. some of the ones im looking at that i might want to get have internal antennas ,is there a difference between the two as far as external and internal as far as response, updates,etc. thanks.


----------



## eye fishing

Can't answer your antenna questions but I picked up a garmin rhino last year and it was very user friendly

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7iron

I bought a garmin Gmaps 62t and its awesome, a little pricey but great unit. What ever one you but just make sure it has a "chip" slot so you can add "overlay" mapping. I trail ride and the trail chip is great. It shows the map of the trail right over the map that you are looking at....Good Luck with the new unit.


----------



## M1Garand

I haven't noticed any. My last GPS was a Map 60Csx and my current one is the Montana. After having several models with buttons, I really like the touch screen for waypaint naming and ease of use.


----------

